# what sealant works best with Black Hole?



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

I decided to use sealant on my daily driver...wax goes to history:doublesho

so after Poorboys Black hole, what sealant would be good to go with?
Looking for some non expensive solutions:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bimmer25 said:


> I decided to use sealant on my daily driver...wax goes to history:doublesho
> 
> so after Poorboys Black hole, what sealant would be good to go with?
> Looking for some non expensive solutions:wave:


What about PB ex sealant?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jetseal and Werkstat AJT work well with Black Hole.

I've not tried it with any other sealants though.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal, easiest sealant to use, wipe on let it flash off, and walk away. Up to 6 months protection from 2 applications and rain and dirt just flies off. £20 a bottle that will last you years as you use so little. Poorboys EXP sealant is also good but needs buffing off.

It's the only sealant I use. Wont strip a glaze like BlackHole as BlackHole is a polymer product.


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

I've always used Colli 845 as a "sealant" on top of BH. I usually give it some time before doing 845 on top of BH though. Then I give it even more time until I put a nuba on top of it


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Opti Seal, easiest sealant to use, wipe on let it flash off, and walk away. Up to 6 months protection from 2 applications and rain and dirt just flies off. £20 a bottle that will last you years as you use so little. Poorboys EXP sealant is also good but needs buffing off.
> 
> It's the only sealant I use. Wont strip a glaze like BlackHole as BlackHole is a polymer product.


thank for that, will look for opti seal, I like it already:wave:


----------



## wingnut72 (Jan 6, 2008)

I use FK1000 over the black hole. Looks good and has good durability.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

megs 21 is a nice sealant but for the best bonding sealants like to go on squeaky clean paint, your probably better off with a wax


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

bakersgal said:


> megs 21 is a nice sealant but for the best bonding sealants like to go on squeaky clean paint, your probably better off with a wax


probably, but wax holds to little on daily driver and atracts to much dust, I need sealant ASAP


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thinking I really need a glaze, just wandered how dark does a car have to be for this to be effective? I think it'll be fine on mine, but the wifes car is a lightish blue.


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

would NXT be good as LSP on black hole?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bimmer25 said:


> would NXT be good as LSP on black hole?


contains cleaners IIRC, which would remove any underlying product


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> contains cleaners IIRC, which would remove any underlying product


ok then, let's see....black hole with colly 915?
how long should that combo last?
car washed once in 5 days?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bimmer25 said:


> ok then, let's see....black hole with colly 915?
> how long should that combo last?
> car washed once in 5 days?


with two coats of wax (for maximum coverage) easily three months


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I got Black Hole then colly 915 on my subaru. Its been 4 months and its still beading well.

The car is always outside and never garaged so this is pretty good protection.


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

I need to make an order from elitecarcare, still don't know what to choose

I want black hole definately...I decided to go for it already...but wax or sealant I am not sure....

Something tells me use Optiseal and enjoy, but my other side votes for Bilthamber, collys etc


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

poorboys is manufactured with EX-P in mind...

just be aware that, some sealants, don't like blackhole, or any other glaze!

ex-p + blackhole is like a twin.. just get them both.

you wont see the difference between optiseal / 845 / name them all when youre prep is good


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Some Britemax glaze (which is really similar to BH) followed by Britemax sealant is just the ticket for you squire!

Used them both today to great effect!

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_black_max_1.html

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_extreme_elements_1.html

Loads in the bottle, so great value, and a skoosh-case to use, and of course great results!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

aron147 said:


> poorboys is manufactured with EX-P in mind...
> 
> just be aware that, some sealants, don't like blackhole, or any other glaze!
> 
> ...


Opti Seal sits well on BlackHole as they are both a poly product.

I assure you Opti Seal will not dissapoint and will enhance the paint, if you don't like Opti Seal I will buy it off you. Been using it for 4 years, just trust me!!!!

I was in Texas recently and a lot of the guys ony use it, they don't use wax anymore as it is such a good sealant and rain repelant.


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Opti Seal sits well on BlackHole as they are both a poly product.
> 
> I assure you Opti Seal will not dissapoint and will enhance the paint, if you don't like Opti Seal I will buy it off you. Been using it for 4 years, just trust me!!!!
> 
> I was in Texas recently and a lot of the guys ony use it, they don't use wax anymore as it is such a good sealant and rain repelant.


I believe you fella, will order optiseal...:thumb:
thanks


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i fancy some opti seal for the daily...


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

this process should be more than fine for my daily:

clay
AG SRP
PB Black Hole
Optiseal
:wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

bimmer25 said:


> this process should be more than fine for my daily:
> 
> clay
> AG SRP
> ...


Similar to what I intend to apply when my current protection has run its course . I'm going to apply collies 476s over the top of the optiseal once theoptiseal has fully cured.

Regards

Ben


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Opti Seal sits well on BlackHole as they are both a poly product.
> 
> I assure you Opti Seal will not dissapoint and will enhance the paint, if you don't like Opti Seal I will buy it off you. Been using it for 4 years, just trust me!!!!
> 
> I was in Texas recently and a lot of the guys ony use it, they don't use wax anymore as it is such a good sealant and rain repelant.


Everytime I hear of OptiSeal I get shocked by how many layers of OS people apply at a time. Is it a must be layered sealant for a decent durability and shine or is it just up to peoples disposal? *How long a layer would last, as I could ask shortly?*


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ben1142 said:


> Similar to what I intend to apply when my current protection has run its course . I'm going to apply collies 476s over the top of the optiseal once theoptiseal has fully cured.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ben


I currently apply 3M glaze topped with Colly 915...
awesome shine, but low durability, this is why I move to Optiseal:thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I really like Jeff's Acrylic Jet Trigger over the PB's glazes. 3 layers should do is. It's quick, durable, and easy to top up.:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

After liking PB BH on this black mini










It was not topped with anything and lasted several weeks on it's own, saying that after that I have used AG UDS on it and to be honest the UDS was probably more appealing.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Thinking I really need a glaze, just wandered how dark does a car have to be for this to be effective? I think it'll be fine on mine, but the wifes car is a lightish blue.


Don't forget there is White Diamond for lighter colours. Not that it should really matter as glaze should be glaze and suit any colour , solid or light.


----------

